# Need info on these iverson dragstrippers



## Fireballmatt15

I am wondering about the rarity and maybe value of these bikes. The 1968 dragstripper (the one with the black seat)  is nos and was taken out of the box last year has stayed inside all its life. The 1970 draggstripper (the one with the white seat) has been rode a few times but is still in mint condition. Both bikes are all original and original fixed gear bikes


----------



## Freqman1

Both bikes are awesome. Out of my wheelhouse here but I would say based on condition very rare. Value is another story. These are 'off brand' and the key to good money is finding the right buyer. V/r Shawn


----------



## rfeagleye

Welcome! NICE bikes! Iverson bikes have become very collectable over the past few years, especially those with the tailpipe frame. The fact that they are so clean makes them even better.

The most desirable bikes for Iverson would have a shifter, speed bikes are always worth a little more, in most cases (maybe a 1963 Sting-Ray and some others that were only coaster being an exception).

I think those are both easily $800-1,000 bikes.


----------



## Freqman1

If these were shifter bikes they might approach that. I think the coaster brake bikes would be more in the $500ish range. Again not really my area so I would like to hear some of the other muscle bike experts weigh in on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney

Welcome to The CABE. Your drag Strippers are beautiful, great color also, in my opinion. Odd brands I think are hit and miss. I am kind of in line with Shawn, maybe $600.00. If they were shifter bikes I could see $1000.00. Let's see them in the Complete Bikes for Sale section here.


----------



## Fireballmatt15

Thanks for all the responses about the value and rarity, but I need to ask another question I am not certain on the bikes years I guessed at them because I can't find any sort of model numbers on the bikes. Does anyone know where the model numbers are at on these iverson bikes?


----------



## rfeagleye

They are both 1971 or later. The BMA-6 sticker on the seat tube was added to bikes in 1971.


----------



## bikemonkey

Wonderful bikes!

I have a 1970 Iverson catalog that may have more info on your bike. Here are a couple of pics of it and I'll check it at work later for your bike.


----------



## cac1445

I also have an Iverson Dragstripper except it’s an adult bike. I’m curious about the age. Not too familiar with this one, so I’ve reached out to several people as well as the bike museum in OH and it seems this one seems to be rare. Anyone familiar with this style? Age?


----------



## rfeagleye

Neat 26 incher there! I think that one is a 1971 also, only because it has pedals with white reflectors in them. Bicycle manufacturers used pedals with white reflectors at the beginning of 1971, then some safety thing was issued that pedals had to have amber reflectors and they used amber.

That is a pretty rare bike actually, you don't see many in 26 inch with that frame.


----------



## jrcarz

I own 3 Iversons, Two are 69 Dragstrippers They have the Cantilever frame like the Schwinns,  and I also have  a Rogue.    I feel the Iversons are in the league of extremely rare. It took years to find them.  I don't feel a lot were made like Schwinns or other musclebikes. The NOS Dragstripper you have is an incredible find.   The 26 inch is also super Rare I have only seen  a couple of those. I have seen the 69 Dragstrippers sell for Krate money years back.  Sorry for the bad pics. I will have to get some  more and better Pics. I feel all the 69 -71 Iversons are valuable.


----------



## cac1445

rfeagleye said:


> Neat 26 incher there! I think that one is a 1971 also, only because it has pedals with white reflectors in them. Bicycle manufacturers used pedals with white reflectors at the beginning of 1971, then some safety thing was issued that pedals had to have amber reflectors and they used amber.
> 
> That is a pretty rare bike actually, you don't see many in 26 inch with that frame.




Thanks for the additional information.We hadn’t even heard of Iverson bike before finding this one. We ride recreationally but don’t want to ride this one for fear of something happening to it. We aren’t sure what to do with it at this point so it’s just in storage.


----------



## cac1445

jrcarz said:


> I own 3 Iversons, Two are 69 Dragstrippers They have the Cantilever frame like the Schwinns,  and I also have  a Rogue.    I feel the Iversons are in the league of extremely rare. It took years to find them.  I don't feel a lot were made like Schwinns or other musclebikes. The NOS Dragstripper you have is an incredible find.   The 26 inch is also super Rare I have only seen  a couple of those. I have seen the 69 Dragstrippers sell for Krate money years back.  Sorry for the bad pics. I will have to get some  more and better Pics. I feel all the 69 -71 Iversons are valuable.
> 
> View attachment 1217278
> 
> View attachment 1217282
> 
> View attachment 1217284
> 
> View attachment 1217285



Those are some really nice bikes. Are you just holding onto them? Are they for sale? We aren’t sure what to do with this bike.


----------



## jrcarz

I'm just holding on to mine for now. They are great Bikes.


----------



## MAD BRAD

Found same one


----------



## StingrayRider

I found a light blue 20 inch one about 30 years ago but sold it. I have a picture somewhere.


----------



## MAD BRAD

Looking for these to buy or parts


----------



## Freqman1

MAD BRAD said:


> Looking for these to buy or parts



Might try starting a separate post in the wanted section instead of hijacking a two year old post. You’ll get better visibility and better chances of a response. V/r Shawn


----------



## vastingray

If your interested in selling either one I’d be interested love the color 👍💚


----------



## MAD BRAD

These are Very Rare!


----------



## MAD BRAD

Freqman1 said:


> Might try starting a separate post in the wanted section instead of hijacking a two year old post. You’ll get better visibility and better chances of a response. V/r Shawn


----------



## MAD BRAD

NFS


----------



## bicyclebuff

I would have to agree with Rob, I would say 1000 to 1500,High end collectors will pay up for mint bikes, those are mint


----------

